# All dirt bikes and quads designed for children under 12 are BANNED.



## epicklein22 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a royal example of our govt. playing too big of a role in our lives. All dirtbikes and quads designed for children under 12 are now banned because of small amounts lead in the parts. Bush signed the bill last August and it went in effect on Feb. 10th. I urge all of you to please take a few minutes to write your representative asking for this ban to be lifted.

Here is an article describing some of it:
http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/5/238...Ban-Stops-Youth-ATV-and-Motorcycle-Sales.aspx


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just gave a copy to 3 guys I work w/...


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 9, 2009)

Good deal. I can't believe I didn't hear about this earlier. All parts are banned also, which can cause headaches if larger bikes use the same parts.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am sure the dealers have found the loophole, like they are being sold as pitbikes or something of the liking...


----------



## clutch25 (Mar 9, 2009)

It is about time! 

My 2 year old son has had learning problems due to him sucking on the frame of my XR 80.... I don't know what I would have done until the gov. stepped in to ban this terrible little bike!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 9, 2009)

thats good tom trees


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 9, 2009)

I've heard about this but don't understand how it came about. Obviously kids aren't out there chewing on dirt bikes (if they are little lead paint should be the least of your worries) which makes me think this wasn't the intent of the law. If that's the case who brought attention to it? If they had kept their traps would bikes be included in enforcement of this ban or would they have gone unnoticed? 

Also why does the ban include children up to 12? Are 10 yr olds still putting toys in their mouths?


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 9, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> I've heard about this but don't understand how it came about. Obviously kids aren't out there chewing on dirt bikes (if they are little lead paint should be the least of your worries) which makes me think this wasn't the intent of the law. If that's the case who brought attention to it? If they had kept their traps would bikes be included in enforcement of this ban or would they have gone unnoticed?
> 
> Also why does the ban include children up to 12? Are 10 yr olds still putting toys in their mouths?



Well, with the lead scare on toys last year, it started an investigation of all toys of young children. The govt. dept. that oversees this kind of stuff some how got small/mini dirtbikes included and decided that the small amounts of lead in the bikes were unacceptable. Hence the banning. Way too extreme for my taste and will cripple this industry even more. First the EPA and now the lead BS. The amounts of lead are ridiculously low and like others have said, nobody is eating their bikes. :censored:


----------



## streeter (Mar 14, 2009)

clutch25 said:


> It is about time!
> 
> My 2 year old son has had learning problems due to him sucking on the frame of my XR 80.... I don't know what I would have done until the gov. stepped in to ban this terrible little bike!



Should I put on diapers now!!.....Government is getting out of control. I will admit to having brain damage FROM falling of a cycle BUT, who lets the kids suckle on the frame and fenders??? Come ON!!!
Give it a few years and we will have to have helmets just to walk down the street!!
GUBERMENT WARNING.........Keep all kids in a safe enviroment..........Wrap them all in bubble wrap


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 14, 2009)

Look at all the second hand type stores that had to pitch stuff because it may have lead in it. But hey we are looking out for the little guy, fix it so we cant by used stuff to save a little money.


----------



## tree md (Mar 14, 2009)

So this is what the government was concentrating on last year while the economy was melting down... Nice...


----------



## AKDoug (Mar 14, 2009)

Lead isn't just in the paint. It's in the alloys of a bunch of the metal on bikes, quads and snowmobiles. My best friend is an Arctic Cat dealer and he's stuck with a bunch of kid's sleds and quads. He can't sell them and Cat isn't helping him a bit


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 14, 2009)

Just look at all the cheap Knock off Chinese crap bikes and quads that are being sold at auto parts stores and such... I think those are the real targets...

Gary


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 14, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Just look at all the cheap Knock off Chinese crap bikes and quads that are being sold at auto parts stores and such... I think those are the real targets...
> 
> Gary



Yes they are main concern, but all bikes have lead in them. Shops had 6 months to sell off all their stock of bikes and parts. Now everything is frozen. You want clutch lever for a kx50, can't even order it at a shop.

There was a story where a guy went in for a pretty generic part for his kawi thumper, dealer couldn't sell it to him because the part was shared with a banned bike.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats ok , all we have to do is what my dad did , slap his eight yr. on a cr125 for his first bike because he didn't want to buy me another until i was 15. I'm fine just a few broken bones and some missing parts but thats ok because god gave everyone doubles.


----------



## romeo (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL, my brothers shop quit selling "youth" bikes, now they only sell "pit" bikes.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 16, 2009)

How will this effect me getting parts for my 7 year olds TTR 90?


----------



## powerstroke73L (Mar 16, 2009)

The ban doesn't affect any REAL bikes or quads like those made by Honda, Yamaha, etc...just the cheap Red Chinese junk that has taken over Pep Boys. I have to order brake rotors for my F-350 and wait a week for them, but I can take home my choice of the worst that Communist engineering has to offer that day. :bang: Everyone is bellyaching about ordering parts-do you honestly think that the fly-by-night factory that built the rattletrap piece of garbage your kid is riding will actually be in business a year or two down the road when the thing inevitably takes a dump? They'll either have shut down because of their former workers are dead or too maimed to work because the complete lack of any safety regulations whatsoever, or will have shifted production to something completely different that has a higher profit margin. Buy your kid a quality ORV from an established company or build them a go-kart yourself.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 16, 2009)

powerstroke73L said:


> The ban doesn't affect any REAL bikes or quads like those made by Honda, Yamaha, etc...just the cheap Red Chinese junk that has taken over Pep Boys. I have to order brake rotors for my F-350 and wait a week for them, but I can take home my choice of the worst that Communist engineering has to offer that day. :bang: Everyone is bellyaching about ordering parts-do you honestly think that the fly-by-night factory that built the rattletrap piece of garbage your kid is riding will actually be in business a year or two down the road when the thing inevitably takes a dump? They'll either have shut down because of their former workers are dead or too maimed to work because the complete lack of any safety regulations whatsoever, or will have shifted production to something completely different that has a higher profit margin. Buy your kid a quality ORV from an established company or build them a go-kart yourself.



Ha, you're talking straight out your ass. Go on any "REAL" bike companies' website and find a bike under 85cc.......good luck.

Here is an example from Yamaha:
http://www.yamaha-motor.com/sport/products/modelhome/40/0/home.aspx


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 16, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> How will this effect me getting parts for my 7 year olds TTR 90?



Nate, good luck, but the rules state that parts are banned too. Hopefully you can find a dealer like Romeo's brother and he wouldn't obey this BS.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 16, 2009)

This one is dead simple to complete and it goes to numerous senators:
http://mic.org/letters.cfm


----------



## powerstroke73L (Mar 17, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> Ha, you're talking straight out your ass. Go on any "REAL" bike companies' website and find a bike under 85cc.......good luck.
> 
> Here is an example from Yamaha:
> http://www.yamaha-motor.com/sport/products/modelhome/40/0/home.aspx



Fair enough-I thought that the Japanese bikes weren't made with cheap plastics. I guess even they outsource to Red China now. That just sucks. I still stand by my comments about the Red Chinese made stuff falling apart in a year and the company having gone out of business by then. The stuff (like everything made in Red China) is disposable.


----------



## jburlingham (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't worry Comrades, this is just more good government control from our socialist comrade leaders, it's good for us and we should thank them for it.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 17, 2009)

powerstroke73L said:


> Fair enough-I thought that the Japanese bikes weren't made with cheap plastics. I guess even they outsource to Red China now. That just sucks. I still stand by my comments about the Red Chinese made stuff falling apart in a year and the company having gone out of business by then. The stuff (like everything made in Red China) is disposable.



You are dead on about the cause being the junky chinese bikes. They got the real bikes sucked in, which is too bad. Definitely rough times at the dealers....


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 18, 2009)

Will be interesting to see what comes of this:

In defiance of the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act of 2008 which prohibits the sale of youth motorcycles and ATVs deemed unhealthy for children under 12 due to suspected high-levels of lead content, motorcycle dealer Malcolm Smith will sell these banned vehicles as a sign of protest. As a sign of support, a group of small business people and high-profile motorcycle industry celebrities, including racers Jeff Ward and Jeremy McGrath, Glen Helen Raceway owner Bud Feldkamp, and motorsport design guru Troy Lee have all agreed to be on hand to purchase banned units for use by their own children and grandchildren.

Malcolm Smith Motorsports

7599 Indiana Avenue, Riverside, CA 92504

http://www.malcolmsmith.com

Link to protest page:

http://www.kidslove2ride.com/


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 18, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> Will be interesting to see what comes of this:
> 
> In defiance of the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act of 2008 which prohibits the sale of youth motorcycles and ATVs deemed unhealthy for children under 12 due to suspected high-levels of lead content, motorcycle dealer Malcolm Smith will sell these banned vehicles as a sign of protest. As a sign of support, a group of small business people and high-profile motorcycle industry celebrities, including racers Jeff Ward and Jeremy McGrath, Glen Helen Raceway owner Bud Feldkamp, and motorsport design guru Troy Lee have all agreed to be on hand to purchase banned units for use by their own children and grandchildren.
> 
> ...



Ya, my dad told me about this a few days ago. That is a really cool thing to do and they got some big names to contribute.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya know what the problem is Epick, the gov't has seen how we act now as adults and they figure that since we've been riding stuff since we was little guys, that all the lead we tasted as kids has to be the source of these strange behavior.

all seriousness I signed a petition a few weeks back about this as I am shopping for a CRF50 or TTR50 for my boys this summer. I told my youngest (3 1/2) if he quit crapping and pissing in his pants I'd buy him a dirt bike.... The little guy took me serious and reminds everytime he uses the potty. I was going to do it over Christmas but figured I'd wait to spring. So it looks like I start looking for a some used bikes and pray to god I don't need major parts anytime soon before they get their heads out of their stupid asses.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 18, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Ya know what the problem is Epick, the gov't has seen how we act now as adults and they figure that since we've been riding stuff since we was little guys, that all the lead we tasted as kids has to be the source of these strange behavior.
> 
> all seriousness I signed a petition a few weeks back about this as I am shopping for a CRF50 or TTR50 for my boys this summer. I told my youngest (3 1/2) if he quit crapping and pissing in his pants I'd buy him a dirt bike.... The little guy took me serious and reminds everytime he uses the potty. I was going to do it over Christmas but figured I'd wait to spring. So it looks like I start looking for a some used bikes and pray to god I don't need major parts anytime soon before they get their heads out of their stupid asses.



Ha, I bet the Govt. would freak out seeing your dad do body work with lead.

Good luck finding a bike. All you need to find is a dealer that doesn't give a crap what the govt. thinks. Should be plenty in the bike industry. An extra hundred dollars or so tip wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 18, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> Ha, I bet the Govt. would freak out seeing your dad do body work with lead.
> 
> Good luck finding a bike. All you need to find is a dealer that doesn't give a crap what the govt. thinks. Should be plenty in the bike industry. An extra hundred dollars or so tip wouldn't hurt either.



LOLOL, Yeah my old man should be the "poster child" of the no lead push. I suppose I should contact the guy that we did all the tin work for on that chopper and tell him not to let his kids ride it. Because it is *full* of lead

*Caution:* This bike contains *lead*, user beware may cause harmfull affects especially(hopefully) if you are a member of the gov't.








:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## romeo (Mar 19, 2009)

powerstroke73L said:


> The ban doesn't affect any REAL bikes or quads like those made by Honda, Yamaha, etc...just the cheap Red Chinese junk that has taken over Pep Boys. I have to order brake rotors for my F-350 and wait a week for them, but I can take home my choice of the worst that Communist engineering has to offer that day. :bang: Everyone is bellyaching about ordering parts-do you honestly think that the fly-by-night factory that built the rattletrap piece of garbage your kid is riding will actually be in business a year or two down the road when the thing inevitably takes a dump? They'll either have shut down because of their former workers are dead or too maimed to work because the complete lack of any safety regulations whatsoever, or will have shifted production to something completely different that has a higher profit margin. Buy your kid a quality ORV from an established company or build them a go-kart yourself.


*WRONG!!!!*
It affects ALL maunfactures, including Cobra and Polaris, both are American made models and I own both for my kids. Polaris told the dealers to stop all youth quads and parts sales. Its because of led contents in the parts, not just plastic but even the frame metals and everything else on the bikes.

As far as the cheap Chinese stuff goes, none of it was ever sold as "youth" bikes. They call everything "pit" bikes.


Most affected companys:
Yamaha, Honda, Kawasaki, Suzuki, Polina USA, Cobra, KTM, Polaris.

Least affected companys:
China, since they don't sell "youth" bikes and parts.


----------



## romeo (Mar 19, 2009)

But like they said at my brothers shop, they will refuse to sell anything to a kid under twelve, no matter how much money he has.
Heres some shots of my kids chewing on their lead filled kid bikes.
#1 son, unchallenged




#3 son, yes, he rides it without chewing on it




#2 son, passing on the right




nephew finishing up


----------



## Burvol (Mar 19, 2009)

romeo said:


> But like they said at my brothers shop, they will refuse to sell anything to a kid under twelve, no matter how much money he has.
> Heres some shots of my kids chewing on their lead filled kid bikes.
> #1 son, unchallenged
> 
> ...




I think it's cool that you spend hard earned dough on your kids to have nice bikes, and take them to races. Right on. 

If you feed your kids and don't do meth around them, they should be fine as far as chewing on stuff that "burns my mouth Daddy!"


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 19, 2009)

I miss racing, good times and great friends. A couple shots from my younger days:

Out front and leading





Off to a good start


----------



## romeo (Mar 19, 2009)

Burvol said:


> I think it's cool that you spend hard earned dough on your kids to have nice bikes, and take them to races. Right on.
> 
> If you feed your kids and don't do meth around them, they should be fine as far as chewing on stuff that "burns my mouth Daddy!"



RIGHT!!! If you want to ban all sales of something to kids under twelve that is bad for them,,,,, THEN BAN ALL METH SALES TO KIDS UNDER TWELVE. 
I feel much safer when my kids are doing crazy dangerous things on a lead filled bike, rather than doing crazy dangerous things with a glass ##### full of meth.


If it wasn't for the dirt bikes, my kids wouldn't even keep their grades up, threaten to lose the bike mid race season and they all of a sudden become honer students.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 19, 2009)

Romeo, Are those bikes Cobra's. They make them right across the border from me in Michigan. In Hillsdale where my sister lives. I was surprised on how well those quads are built and run but they are $$$$. I'm wanting to get at least one of my boys into racing, the one isn't as interested in that stuff yet.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 19, 2009)

romeo said:


> RIGHT!!! If you want to ban all sales of something to kids under twelve that is bad for them,,,,, THEN BAN ALL METH SALES TO KIDS UNDER TWELVE.
> I feel much safer when my kids are doing crazy dangerous things on a lead filled bike, rather than doing crazy dangerous things with a glass ##### full of meth.
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the dirt bikes, my kids wouldn't even keep their grades up, threaten to lose the bike mid race season and they all of a sudden become honer students.



:agree2: Not much time for drugs or much other trouble when all they want to do is ride!


----------



## gink595 (Mar 19, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> :agree2: Not much time for drugs or much other trouble when all they want to do is ride!



Exactely, give them stuff to do that is productive and fun to them. You have more leverage with a kid that has something to lose rather than one that does not.


----------



## romeo (Mar 19, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Romeo, Are those bikes Cobra's. They make them right across the border from me in Michigan. In Hillsdale where my sister lives. I was surprised on how well those quads are built and run but they are $$$$. I'm wanting to get at least one of my boys into racing, the one isn't as interested in that stuff yet.


The first pic (Ricky) is a cobra king. That little bike is a fireball for a 50cc and I never had anything that cool when I was 9. My middle son (Gavin) is racing a yamaha PW50, he is waiting for next year to inherit the cobra when Ricky moves to a 65.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 19, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> :agree2: Not much time for drugs or much other trouble when all they want to do is ride!



Exactly.


----------



## romeo (Mar 19, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Damn man are you cool with a kid that age on the public roads?
> 
> 
> Just doesn't seem right.
> ...



LOL, I just parked it there to drop the gate on the trailer and load it up. He of course jumped right on it when I got off. The key was still in my hand.


None of my kids ride without full gear, EVER.


----------



## ozzy42 (Mar 19, 2009)

Man,I have melted literally tons of lead into old valve covers for ballast for stock cars over the years,using anything lead I could put my hands on .Old wheel weights,bullit slugs,and even old sailboat hulls[some of those old sailboats have a ton of lead in them]. Most of the time I cast them in an old propane grill in the back yard.

Am I going to grow gills or something,then turn gray,and die?


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a buddy that worked at a battery rebuilding place... After two years, he became sick, and couldn't figure it out? He went to the doctor, and learned he had well over 100% more lead in his system then a person should. The doctor that treated him said he should technically be dead already. It took my buddy a long time to flush his system of the lead.

Now, the above is a good example of how to be exposed and contaminated by lead... You could never achieve anything close to that, even if you ate a whole dirtbike. This new "law" is absolutely asinine.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.racerxonline.com/article/malcolm-smiths-protest against-lead-law.aspx

At least somebody is starting to make a stand. I don't understand how this got so far before there was an uproar about it? The AMA should have been on the case and fighting from the very beginning? In the latest AMA magazine that just came out they only had a small, maybe half page article about it? Should have been a front cover story in my opinion.
Already wrote my senator and got a canned response.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought a brand new TTR-50 for my boys yesterday from a dealer. They havea sign that says cannot be sold to anyone under 12 on it. I signed a form saying it was for me and away I went.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 22, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I bought a brand new TTR-50 for my boys yesterday from a dealer. They havea sign that says cannot be sold to anyone under 12 on it. I signed a form saying it was for me and away I went.




Good dealer right there.


----------

